# WCG BS thread



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

OK, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for WCG members to rant about whatever is on your mind. This way we keep the crap out of the more serious thread, and we  still have a place to unwind. Enjoy folks, but PLEASE keep it reasonable. I'd hate to pull out the ban stick on my WCG brothers...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

lololololol

its on.

come get some.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lololololol
> 
> its on.
> 
> come get some.



Oh crap. Fits looking for a fight. Better watch out man. I just benched 305 lbs for the first time today. I might need to put that muscle to use.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

wow... im a total pussy on bench press man.

i CAN ride a bike like not many people have ever seen though. 

i LOVE getting 10+ feet in the air.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

Fit-I just registered at realredraider.com and am bringing my A-game to talk some serious shit








I keed man, I know better than that


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... im a total pussy on bench press man.
> 
> i CAN ride a bike like not many people have ever seen though.
> 
> i LOVE getting 10+ feet in the air.



Funny thing is, I still feel like a wuss at 305. My training partner benches 420


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

in HS my friends benched 600+. idk how though. damn kids.

heres a great vid of what i do....

my buddy chase HAWK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M6DHcoQYE8&feature=related


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Funny thing is, I still feel like a wuss at 305. My training partner benches 420




305 Not a lot of can do that.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> in HS my friends benched 600+. idk how though. damn kids.
> 
> heres a great vid of what i do....
> 
> ...



I raced BMX as a kid. I still do some mountain biking, though my Gary Fisher is gathering a bit of dust.



bogmali said:


> 305 Not a lot of can do that.



Yeah, it's not bad considering I only weigh 170. I'd be benching closer to 350 if I didn't take a year off of training.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

im 6'1" and 160 at my heaviest. i have the highest metabolism ever. i can eat ANYTHING all day long and never gain a pound. its fun lol!


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im 6'1" and 160 at my heaviest. i have the highest metabolism ever. i can eat ANYTHING all day long and never gain a pound. its fun lol!



LOL. man, you must be a damn rail. My training partner is 5'5" and 220. He's a freakin horse. At his best, about 5 years ago, he benched 460 during a bench competition. His biceps are as big as my thighs. He has a hard time finding any clothes to fit him.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Because it's the PS3's fault I lost my SSD drive today! 

Yes I'm passing the buck!

I enlisted the PS3's HDD to be installed on my new machine


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Because it's the PS3's fault I lost my SSD drive today!
> 
> Yes I'm passing the buck!
> 
> I enlisted the PS3's HDD to be installed on my new machine



How did the PS3 kill your SSD?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. man, you must be a damn rail. My training partner is 5'5" and 220. He's a freakin horse. At his best, about 5 years ago, he benched 460 during a bench competition. His biceps are as big as my thighs. He has a hard time finding any clothes to fit him.



lol i know. i can still kick some ass though. im no weakling.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> How did the PS3 kill your SSD?



Because I was going to install it in the PS3, and moved it from where I knew where it was.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Funny thing is, I still feel like a wuss at 305. My training partner benches 420



My one rep max is 135.


----------



## EiSFX (May 6, 2009)

Hey Fits Nice to see a Fellow big Air/BMX junkie man i do the same stuff and sometimes just all out crazy shit


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

its funny....

if you look at my stats you'll see i havent had the I7 crunching since last friday yet i managed to stay in the pie chart until today with my p4m @ 1.4ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its funny....
> 
> if you look at my stats you'll see i havent had the I7 crunching since last friday yet i managed to stay in the pie chart until today with my p4m @ 1.4ghz.



That shows what any 24/7 rig can do to help the cause.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

power wise......


i7 @ 4.2ghz with 4 threads seems to take about the same about of power as


i7 @ 4.2ghz with 8 threads.

my test was...

1 month 4 threads

1 month 8 threads.

electric bill for 8 threads was $85

and for 4 threads was $79

no idea on data results though


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> power wise......
> 
> 
> i7 @ 4.2ghz with 4 threads seems to take about the same about of power as
> ...



Did you just set affinity for each open app?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

open BOINC and run.

it sets up everything for you.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 6, 2009)

Thats what I thought. Just checking.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

but take in account that my bill should be $35 with i7 not running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

guys... join this new site and post up as much good info as you can. make new threads and crap. no spamming though.

http://techarkade.com/

maybe we can get some of them to join our team.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

wow! check this deal out...

mobo, ram, psu, case and 965xe for $199!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...22CA&cm_mmc=Email-_-Main-_-WEM1922-_-barebone
















ROFL.... too bad its a pent. D.

crunchable though.


----------



## Baleful (May 6, 2009)

Hmm.... lotta smack talkin goin on...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow! check this deal out...
> 
> mobo, ram, psu, case and 965xe for $199!
> 
> ...


It might be about the equivilent of a 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo.  For the price, it's hard to beat.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 17, 2009)

twinkies?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

I registered the other day just to see the thread everyone is talking about and Red's jumpin all over me for nothing. I would go insane frequenting a site like that. Just a bunch of egocentrics a$$hol3s. I'm glad were rollin over them!


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I registered the other day just to see the thread everyone is talking about and Red's jumpin all over me for nothing. I would go insane frequenting a site like that. Just a bunch of egocentrics a$$hol3s. I'm glad were rollin over them!



Exactly. I went over there a few days ago to try to make a bit of peace, and they just attacked me. No respect for this guy at all. By tomorrow they will be roadkill.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 21, 2009)

im register with our team but no score for me now  , today i do some


----------

